# Help for a grandson !



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

My Grandad who has sadly passed away has left me a Motostandard Superior 1030 for me. I promised him I would get it running and the restoration begins, does anyone know where I can find a manual possibly or if anyone knows about these ? Would be a massive help if anyone has any info at all.
Thanks !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sean, and sorry to hear about your grandfathers passing. Someone might have a better lead, but I'd check ebay for the manual.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried Googling, Allen from the UK had their name on these machines way back and these are German made, I am sure you would find an Allen Motostandard Superior 1030 forum in the UK.
Will be a nice resto when you get her all done.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://gutbrod.uk/gutbrod-1030


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm always happy to see a young person that has more respect for things that were from their elders time instead of "plastic throwaways". Congratulations ! He must have thought a lot about you to pass it on. He would be proud of you for accepting the challenge. When you finish the restoration it will stay with you for a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome to the *TractorForum* Sean


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

bbirder said:


> I'm always happy to see a young person that has more respect for things that were from their elders time instead of "plastic throwaways". Congratulations ! He must have thought a lot about you to pass it on. He would be proud of you for accepting the challenge. When you finish the restoration it will stay with you for a lifetime.


I'm fighting with myself to decide which of my people will respect and pass on my hoardings. Big yard sale or a Museum. Toss of the dice.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They were made in Germany,by Gutbrod,and rebadged,in the UK.as the Allen MotoSuperior 1030.
There are sites where they have restored some.
Here's a link for one:
http://www.vhgmc.co.uk/photo-galleries/gutbrod/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome link. Thanks for sharing John!


----------



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> http://gutbrod.uk/gutbrod-1030


Thank you so much for this !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sean! Sorry to hear of your grand fathers passing. I wonder if anyone has gone through his shop or some of his mechanical possessions to see if he had a set of manuals for the tractor?


----------



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who helped out, I have found a full manual which includes diagrams and parts, the restoration can begin, I will certainly upload progress and final restoration, thanks again !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So where do you find the manual? Looks like a great copy, with a few helpful notes on the front!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

another solid little tractor and popular even today.


----------



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

pogobill said:


> So where do you find the manual? Looks like a great copy, with a few helpful notes on the front!


RC Wells put a link on the page which led me to this great manual


----------



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

Have picked up the tractor from it’s original storage ready for the rebuild !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it's been a long time, I hope it's worth it and make sure you start a new thread to keep us up to date on your rebuild!!


----------

